# Dados Climáticos de Estações Meteorológicas



## bvfroes (28 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

Gostava de saber se existe algum site onde possa consultar dados climáticos (temperaturas máximas e mínimas, precipitção, humidade, velocidade média do vento, etc.) dos últimos 30 anos de estações meteorológicas importantes em Portugal (elvas, beja, portalegre, castelo branco...).

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 16:37)

bvfroes disse:


> Gostava de saber se existe algum site onde possa consultar dados climáticos (temperaturas máximas e mínimas, precipitção, humidade, velocidade média do vento, etc.) dos últimos 30 anos de estações meteorológicas importantes em Portugal (elvas, beja, portalegre, castelo branco...).
> 
> Obrigado



Penso que tenho por aqui as Normais Climatológicas de Beja, Portalegre e Castelo Branco, as de Elvas é que penso que não.
De qualquer forma, as de Beja e Portalegre são consultáveis no site do IM, as de Castelo Branco é que não estão disponíveis ao público.
Logo que possa, colocarei aqui esses dados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Aqui vão as Normais Climatológicas que tenho aqui guardadas, de Castelo Branco, para o período 1951-1980.













O *André* divulgou, há tempos, as Normais Climatológicas de Castelo Branco, para o período 1961-1990 que tinha também lá por casa e podes vê-las aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/73995-post8.html

---

As Normais Climatológicas de Beja e Portalegre, para o período 1971-2000, são consultáveis nos seguintes links, dentro do site do IM:


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_bja.xml
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_ptg.xml


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2009 às 12:00)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Aqui vão as Normais Climatológicas que tenho aqui guardadas, de Castelo Branco, para o período 1951-1980.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arranjas-me uma tabela dessas para sines sff?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 12:03)

stormy disse:


> arranjas-me uma tabela dessas para sines sff?



Não tenho as Normais Climatológicas de Sines. 
Pode ser que, numa próxima ida ao IM, arranje esses dados e mais alguns.


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não tenho as Normais Climatológicas de Sines.
> Pode ser que, numa próxima ida ao IM, arranje esses dados e mais alguns.



tens de lisboa?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 18:11)

stormy disse:


> tens de lisboa?



Não, porque na altura aquilo que me interessava eram as regiões do Interior e as Normais Climatológicas que não estão disponíveis ao público, logo não fui ver as de Lisboa, mas essas são visíveis no site do IM, para Lisboa/Geofísico, no período 1971-2000.


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2009 às 18:25)

tens de alcaçer do sal, odemira,grandola ou loulé?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 18:39)

stormy disse:


> tens de alcaçer do sal, odemira,grandola ou loulé?



Que eu conheça, não há Normais Climatológicas para Alcácer do Sal nem Odemira, por serem estações relativamente recentes, Grândola não tem estação, no máximo poderia ser substituída pela de Alvalade-Sado (proximidade geográfica) mas penso que essa também não tem Normais Climatológicas ainda definidas. 
Há muitas estações espalhadas pelo país e também por essas zonas, mas lembro-me que as que vi para esses locais, de uma forma geral, eram todas udométricas, por isso não havia dados de temperatura nem de humidade, mas apenas de precipitação e vento.


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Que eu conheça, não há Normais Climatológicas para Alcácer do Sal nem Odemira, por serem estações relativamente recentes, Grândola não tem estação, no máximo poderia ser substituída pela de Alvalade-Sado (proximidade geográfica) mas penso que essa também não tem Normais Climatológicas ainda definidas.
> Há muitas estações espalhadas pelo país e também por essas zonas, mas lembro-me que as que vi para esses locais, de uma forma geral, eram todas udométricas, por isso não havia dados de temperatura nem de humidade, mas apenas de precipitação e vento.



ok obrigada


----------

